# Home made wooden windmills.



## kenpodad (Apr 15, 2004)

I am looking for plans to build a wooden windmill and want to know if there is anyone out there who can direct me in the right direction. This will be a small windmill standing up to 8 ft. tall. thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.u-bild.com/projects-outdoor/695.htm


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5023011_build-model-wooden-windmill.html


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/stanley.lawson/wind1.htm


----------

